# Rare Opal longfaced



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Friends

Another opal colored English longfaced pigeon

Best regards
---------------------


---------------------
fancy-pets-loft.blogspot.com


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow...Gorgeous bird! Love that face


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

they look angry


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

APF_LOFT said:


> they look angry


Yeah 

Thank you all for nice comment


----------

